# Orb Composer - The Piano Template - Discusses major 4 Roles



## amadeus1 (Apr 6, 2018)

*Orb Composer - How to work with the Piano Template. The roles of melody, accompaniment, background, and bass are discussed. Also insights into momentum and complexity are discussed.
*
**


----------

